# Cone filters, worth it???



## macman21 (Jan 26, 2005)

I have a NA 300zx and am performing small bolt on mods. Considering that one of my standard air filters for a 3L is the same size  as my mates 5L V8, and I have twin filters, would pod/cone filters really be worth the trouble??? I'm not keen on spending all that money on aftermarket filters if they are no better, which I don't think they are.


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

macman21 said:


> I have a NA 300zx and am performing small bolt on mods. Considering that one of my standard air filters for a 3L is the same size  as my mates 5L V8, and I have twin filters, would pod/cone filters really be worth the trouble??? I'm not keen on spending all that money on aftermarket filters if they are no better, which I don't think they are.


IF you route more outside air to flow into the CONE .... YES.
Go buy a cheap 1 at Schucks or Pep Boys for 9 bucks. Go to the track and do 2 baseline runs for time. Swap the filters and do 2 more. I bet you will see a .1 or better time over the baselines.


----------



## 1900 (Jul 27, 2004)

when I had my K&N filter I could notice a little difference but not 50 dollars worth


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

lol I didn't notice a difference at all but I'm sure there was one.


----------



## 1900 (Jul 27, 2004)

I bought my car used so the filter might have needed changing which might have been what made the difference but who knows


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

The chrome on these cone filters is bound to rust in a few weeks depending on where it is placed. They're good filters.. don't pay more than 15 bucks for one...no matter what brand, I haven't seen the perfect filter yet.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

cones filters them selves dont do anything, they are just a better shaped to place on the end of a CAI or short ram. could you imagine putting a rectangle filter on the end of a CAI? no. its like putting a high performance muffler on your car without a full exhaust, you may get 1-2 HP but untill you get the full thing all you have is noise


----------



## youmolo (Jan 28, 2005)

spec240sx said:


> IF you route more outside air to flow into the CONE .... YES.
> Go buy a cheap 1 at Schucks or Pep Boys for 9 bucks. Go to the track and do 2 baseline runs for time. Swap the filters and do 2 more. I bet you will see a .1 or better time over the baselines.


Yes, I agree. If you want to install a CAI, feed it cold air instead of just putting it in the engine compartment and letting it take all the heat from the engine. In fact, without cold air, those kind of filters can actually reduce peformance. Put a heat shield around it and put a large duct feeding cold air to it from outside the car.

Performance wise, i think you'll probably feel something if you change your old, clogged up stock filter with a cone filter. It makes loud noises too which makes it sound more powerful :thumbup: 

I'll say go for it, but don't go for those that are way expensive. Cheap ones does the job well too.


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

for the $$$ it makes a cool hissing sound, hahah
a little difference throaty sound is lounder
slightly faster is placement is good


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

omnimedia said:


> for the $$$ it makes a cool hissing sound, hahah
> a little difference throaty sound is lounder
> slightly faster is placement is good


lol yea thats all i got from mine..........then my home made bracket broke and it made this awsome *rattle* *rattle* * rattle* sound  now my bracket is 1/4 inch think solid aluminum rod :thumbup: about 1 inch wide by 1/4 inch thick......its not breaking anytime soon.


youmolo said:


> In fact, without cold air, those kind of filters can actually reduce peformance.


^ huh? thats not true.........it can only improve because instead of having a highly constrictive air box and silencer you now have a filter that goes striate to 3in diameter tubing (from filter to maf)


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> ^ huh? thats not true.........it can only improve because instead of having a highly constrictive air box and silencer you now have a filter that goes striate to 3in diameter tubing (from filter to maf)


This kind of smokes your prior post about a cone filter not doing anything ...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

spec240sx said:


> This kind of smokes your prior post about a cone filter not doing anything ...


i didnt mean not doing ANYTHING...........it will add about1-2 HP just by freeing up the air tract and allowing the engine to breath easyer....i just mean its not worth it. but it cant hurt. like i said before a cone filter is just like any other filter, its just a better shape to put on the end of a performance intake.
edit: haha! read the end of my other post :thumbup: i said you may gain 1-2 hp but its useless :thumbup: weeee.


----------



## youmolo (Jan 28, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> lol yea thats all i got from mine..........then my home made bracket broke and it made this awsome *rattle* *rattle* * rattle* sound  now my bracket is 1/4 inch think solid aluminum rod :thumbup: about 1 inch wide by 1/4 inch thick......its not breaking anytime soon.
> 
> ^ huh? thats not true.........it can only improve because instead of having a highly constrictive air box and silencer you now have a filter that goes striate to 3in diameter tubing (from filter to maf)


Well, it read it off somewhere. I agree with it too because hot air is less dense than cold air. That's why almost all stock air filters have openings before the engine, somewhere above or beside the radiator so they can get the cold air that flows in. I'm not sure how much it will affect the engine's peformance, but I don't think I want my intake to suck in hot air  

SO if you want to install a CAI, do it properly the first time. It'll save you lots of time and effort. Right now I have an air filter located quite near the engine because my engine bay is very cramped up. I have recently moved my battery to the back, and I've got plenty of space at the front. What I'm going to do is to extend the air filter away from the engine and feed it cold air using some ducts. The ducts will get air from openings at my front bumper. That way, hopefully all the air that enters my engine will be cool :thumbup:


----------



## b12bomber (Jan 31, 2005)

I stuck an APC filter (not exactly a cone filter, sort of a foam filter material inside a plasti-chrome material), $25 at Checker auto, on my 1.6 sentra and my high-end improved a little. Dyno tests showed +4 hp, not nearly as effective as the complete (except headers) 2.25" mandrel bent exhaut I did for about $200 a week earlier (the exhaust added 11 hp)

It is possible that without the already-performed exhaust mod the air-induction style filter may have been useless.

I would highly recomend this filter, I've noticed it is identical to the ones they usually put in top of the line greddy turbo kits. Note that all I did was seal my plastic factory throttle-body cover, remove the factory filter, and reroute the factory air-intake tube (w/ my APC filter on the end) to a location near the front corner of the car.

Worth a try. Even if it doesn't do anything the stupid wannabe mechanics will still say, "Hey that looks nice!!"
:cheers:


----------



## youmolo (Jan 28, 2005)

I recently did a cone filter mod to my car.

Check it out =)


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

every little bit of extra power adds up

ive learned too cold of air can have a negative effect on performance too.


----------



## mpw991 (Sep 30, 2004)

macman21 said:


> I have a NA 300zx and am performing small bolt on mods. Considering that one of my standard air filters for a 3L is the same size  as my mates 5L V8, and I have twin filters, would pod/cone filters really be worth the trouble??? I'm not keen on spending all that money on aftermarket filters if they are no better, which I don't think they are.



Yes they can make a difference. I just installed a JWT POP Charger on my 95 300zx lastnight and it make a big difference. The thing that makes the POP Charger special is the cnc machined venturi that speeds up the air as it goes through the AFM. It cost me about $100 shipped from Z1 Motorsports (keep in mind you are paying mostly for the venturi) and it out performs any standard cone filter hands down. If you just want to say yeah I have a cone filter just get one of the cheap ones off eBay for 6 bucks, but if you want real performance get the JWT POP Charger.


----------

